# Solved: Configuring Airport Extreme Wireless Router



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

My Wife recently purchased a MacBook together with an Airport extreme ........ we have a Motorola 5100 Modem and a cable internet connection and have 3 PC's which were previously served by a Linksys 4port router ............. the Airport Extreme is suited to our requirements with its 3 RJ45 ports and it's Wireless Interface .............. my question is aimed at the Mac experts on the forum who may have experience with this unit .......... what is the best way to configure this unit?. 

At the moment I have the Airport utility loaded on one of the PC's in order to access the base and everything is working OK except I am unable to access the internet on this machine unless one of the other machines is also switched on ................ need Help!....


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Would seem that there are not too many Mac experts on the Forum! ............ I am beginning to lose patience with this Mac device and I am thinking of replacing it with a Linksys unit.

I have configured and reconfigured this wretched thing until I can do it blindfold without success .............. the Apple support site appears to be indifferent ......... probably because Windows PC's are involved.

I have one Macbook which is connected wirelessly and 3PC's which are connected via Ethernet ......... the Macbook and two PC's obtain there IP addresses without problem but the PC which has the Airport Utility installed will not connect unless you reboot the Modem and the Airport Base with one of the other PC's running and connected .......... Is there anyone! ...... I mean anyone! out there who can shed some light on this strange behaviour I would be eternally grateful ............................


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

If you uninstall the Airport Utility does the problem connecting disappear? If so, why not use the MacBook for the Airport admin?


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

Many thanks for your response Tiger ................ I have tried installing the utility on the other machines without success ........... the reason I choose to prefer the one machine is that it is adjacent to the cable modem and the Airport Base.

The help section of the utility would seem to indicate that it should not make any difference which machine on the network it is placed on since it is only a portal to the config of the base.

The one thing of note however is that the firmware for the base took an upgrade and I am wondering if this could have effect in some strange way ............... I have been to the Apple Support site but I cannot seem to find any info on how to roll back the firmware to a previous version ................ any further help would be appreciated ..........................


----------



## jonuck (Oct 17, 2001)

I have managed to resolve my problem ...... with very little help from the Apple.com site which seems to be going through a form of paralysis ............ and we thought Microsoft was Bad!.

It would seem that that the problem originated with upgrades from the Apple site so I managed to obtain earlier versions of the Airport Utility via my original CD which came with the AEBS 2007.. and from that was able to install Firmware to 7.2.1 on the AEBS ........ this effectively fixed my problem and I have full connectivity on all machines ..... in fairness to the Mac AEBS I find that it's speed of operation is superior to a previously owned Linksys unit but the software quality is sadly lacking ............ I will apply the adage now "If it ain't Broke ... Then don't Fix it" and wait for Mac to get there act together as is evidenced by the amount of complaints by their recent software upgrades..........................


----------

